# Some Beautiful Chinese Dials



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to present You my late incoming. I had a strange experience with that lot. Although it was EMS, somehow it appeared in Lima, Peru. And when arrived, it looked like it was dragged all the road from Lima to Plovdiv. The watches were unwrapped and three of the glasses were broken. Most of the watches didn't work. So I gathered all my amateur skills, used a watchmaker for replacing glasses and the result is:

1. Xihu; 2. Shanghai; 3. Yinbei; 4. Seagull; 5. Qionghua










6. Double rhomb; 7. Beijixing; 8. Zhongshan; 9. Dongfeng; 10. Shanghai










The last two are real pieces of art. Hope You like it.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They all look very nice but there's one that jumped at me when I looked and it's not one of the more flashy ones...the Seagull :thumbsup: . Very classy watch!!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well done on getting them working again. The Sea-gull and the Dongfeng are particularly nice, but the Yinbei has the best case shape


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, almost every has something special and unusual:

- the red Shanghai's hour markers are casted with the dail, then lacquered together, and then marked gilty;

- the Yinbei has very nice shaped case and the cup is relief

- the Qionghua has roman numerals (the first vintage chinese I've seen)

- the Seagull has very nice dial

But I like the last two more than the others, they have a 'real vintage' look, just like the vintage swiss or japanese.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> They all look very nice but there's one that jumped at me when I looked and it's not one of the more flashy ones...the Seagull :thumbsup: . Very classy watch!!


Same for me the dial does it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Brilliant finds, all of them a tad away from the usual, and well worth having in any collection! :notworthy:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice Miro


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

sheesh... and i complain about our heavy-handed postal service here in the UK.

That's a good looking haul Sir. Well saved !

I particularly like the red Beijixing and the green Shuang Ling (?)

Had my eye on the traditional style Seagull's on the bay for a bit, but haven't risked a punt on one yet.

...yet

I


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Like the red dial ones!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Great batch. I'm particularly drawn to the dial and general 'feel' of the Zhongshan.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I know I'd be happy with any of these in my collection. Wonderful stuff, and proof that there's still plenty of opportunity to collect very interesting VCMs.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

4 and 9 do it for me, love that look. good catch mate


----------

